# Marriott Grande Vista- Orlando- Questions/Advice needed



## LittleMiss (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello! I am new to the forum and have some questions that maybe some of you can help me out with. My husbands parents are owners at Marriott Harbour Lake although they are trying Cypress Harbour this year. My family has never stayed in a TS during our many trips to Disney/Universal. However, this year will be our first, as the inlaws feelings are hurt that we haven't taken advantage of their TS opportunities. Anyway, I'm a good wife  and didn't want to cause drama, so in June (2010) we will be staying at the Marriott Grande Vista. I have read some very postive posts on here and other forums. Most of the negs seem to be prior to the refurbs. Does anyone know if all of the buildings have been complete yet and the older ones remodeled?
Which buildings would you recommend or avoid? We have reserved a 2 bedroom/2 bath that sleeps 8. I read that there was some confusion on if the newer buildings were lockoffs or not? I'm hoping that our second bedroom has 2 Queen beds rather than 1 bed and 1 pullout soft. I just know that would cause some fussing among my kids (7, 14, 16). I'm really hoping  we enjoy the GV. Honestly, my initial plans were to stay at the Hard Rock Hotel for U/IOA/SW and then transfer to the Dolphin for our Disney dates....but I'm really excited to see all the money we are saving and not being crammped for space! Any advice and/or tips would be loved! Thanks


----------



## capjak (Apr 5, 2010)

This is probably the biggest mistake you will ever make , once you stay in a two bedroom you will never want to stay in a hotel again when traveling as a family.

I just got back from Grand Vista and really liked Building 84, next to the newer pool and near the bridge to the other pools.

Tips: Publix for groceries, having breakfast in the room before you leave will save time and $$,  in your 2 bedroom with full kitchen...

If you want to save $$ for parking at the parks you can use the bus service to seaworld, talk to front desk.  YOu can get new towels daily if you don't want to use the washer/dryer when dirty.  YOu will not get daily maid service unless you pay an extra fee..which is not a big deal for me not to have it, really don't need people nosing around.


----------



## STEVIE (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi, Like Jack said, once  you experience vacation in a 2 bedroom condo, you will never want to go to a hotel for a family vacation again. We have never been to the Marriott, we own at Sheraton Vistana Villages. I think they are probably comparable with quality and amenities, you will not be disappointed. By the way, last year we extended our vacation a few days and stayed at the Disney Swan. You really are not missing anything, the room was small and we felt really on top of each  other, of course we had just been in our 2 bedroom timeshare unit. Have a great vacation, your inlaws are doing you a favor. Sue


----------



## JMSH (Apr 5, 2010)

Buildings 79 and 84 are around the Copa Loca bar/pool area. They are the newest spots. All are nice, flat screens etc etc. Building 80,81 are around the main pool area and all have been refurbished. We were there in Feb. 2010 stayed in building 84. The two bedroom had a queen size bed and pull out couch. There was another pull out couch in the kitchen/living room area as well. We tried to stay in building 80 or 81 but these seem to fill up first.


----------



## LittleMiss (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the info so far. I've been nervous about what we might be walking into! We have usually always stayed onsite for Disney/Universal (mostly for convience, but always very expensive) and once my daughter and I did a nice girls trip with several friends and we all rented a house. Pros and cons, as with pretty much anything I guess. Hopefully staying at the GV is a pleasant surprise and then I'll try using my inlaws TS perks a little more 
As long as I have a nice and clean room where I'm not afraid to crawl into the bed, then I'll be fine  I will probably opt to do without the daily housekeeping. Washing some towels along with everything else isn't really a big deal to me, but having people snoop through my things would be. Of course not all housekeepers are like that, but I have heard my fair share of bad stories. I wonder if there is high pressure by TS sales people to buy here?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 6, 2010)

LittleMiss said:


> I wonder if there is high pressure by TS sales people to buy here?



You will be offered the opportunity to go on a timeshare tour, in exchange you will get some kind of free gift. Just tell them you are not interested and you won't be asked again.


----------



## deh333 (Apr 11, 2010)

We just returned from Marriott Grand Vista.  I highly recommend that you call the resort directly, about 2-weeks prior to your arrival date.  Speak with the person who schedules rooms.  Request a room in one of the buildings that have been recommended in previous posts.  Add whatever else is on your wish list:  Ie:  renovated unit, view, proximity to a pool . . .  We were not given a renovated unit, because we were there Easter week (very high owner occupancy), howeverI requested a water view and a higher floor.  I was not disappointed!  Be sure to check-out all the pool areas.  

Here is my experience with the sales staff.  I asked the front desk staff for directions to the Publix and I was directed to the Concierge desk.  The person at the desk gave me a sheet of directions for Orlando attractions.  He then asked me if I had gotten my free t-shirt (yeah, right!).  I said I wasn't interested and that was it as far as getting me to talk to a salesperson.  IME, Marriott does not push sales.

I hope that your family has a wonderful experience.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 11, 2010)

OH MY GOSH!  You just want a clean bed and you will be happy?  Then you should be very happy because they have the Marriott bedding that is unbelievable- so comfortable and the sheets and pillows are great.  I love that they change the cover on the quilt and you don't have the disgusting bedcover that never gets cleaned (yes even the Disney hotels have the bedcovers that are used over and over).

The resort is beautiful- I would recommend that you take a day to relax and enjoy the pools and resort.  That way you can  de-stress after all the bustle of the parks.  Yes, it isn't in WDW but the drive there is not bad and with the woeful condition of the WDW bus transport nowadays you aren't missing anything.

MVCI are not high pressure, in my experience, and if you just say you don't want to do a tour they won't ask again.

Hope you have a great time.  Do post what you think when you get back.

tlwmkw


----------



## lrf (Apr 14, 2010)

*Marriott VC in Orlando*

Do any of the locations in Orlando really have more value than another as long as they are premier platinum weeks? For example, Grande Vista versus the new Lakeshore or Harbour Lake?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 14, 2010)

There definitely is a difference in cost. Lakeshore Reserve the most expensive, probably followed by Grande Vista, Then Cypress Harbour followed by Harbour Lake. The three palms could probably be had for the lowest amount just because of their age.

Value is something difference. I would think they all trade about the same within the same season.


----------



## lrf (Apr 14, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> There definitely is a difference in cost. Lakeshore Reserve the most expensive, probably followed by Grande Vista, Then Cypress Harbour followed by Harbour Lake. The three palms could probably be had for the lowest amount just because of their age.
> 
> Value is something difference. I would think they all trade about the same within the same season.



Platinum at GV includes Premier Platinum weeks at Lakeshore, plus summer months and weeks 51 and 52. MVC claims Lakeshore will have better trading value because it is a smaller resort, but it seems anywhere within Marriott orlando should be comparable. price for GV is $1400 less than Lakshore.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 14, 2010)

lrf said:


> Platinum at GV includes Premier Platinum weeks at Lakeshore, plus summer months and weeks 51 and 52. MVC claims Lakeshore will have better trading value because it is a smaller resort, but it seems anywhere within Marriott orlando should be comparable. price for GV is $1400 less than Lakshore.



The problem is that the LR calendar wasn't made with actual demand in mind, it was about being able to sell more weeks. There are definitly times of the year that will not be considered platinum at LR, even though Marriott designates a lot of weeks to this season. This will cause a lot of owners to be dissapointed when they try to call and book a summer week at LR and can't get it because of the expanded season.


----------



## lrf (Apr 14, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> The problem is that the LR calendar wasn't made with actual demand in mind, it was about being able to sell more weeks. There are definitly times of the year that will not be considered platinum at LR, even though Marriott designates a lot of weeks to this season. This will cause a lot of owners to be dissapointed when they try to call and book a summer week at LR and can't get it because of the expanded season.



so you believe the larger resort at GV with expanded weeks (jan thru april, jun-aug and week 51-52 would offer more flexibility than comparable level at LR?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 14, 2010)

lrf said:


> so you believe the larger resort at GV with expanded weeks (jan thru april, jun-aug and week 51-52 would offer more flexibility than comparable level at LR?



I think for reserving at a home resort, Grande Vista has a more realistic resort calendar and it would be easier to book a prime week than it would be over at Lakeshore Reserve. Newport Coast is a prime example of how an expanded season can frustrate owners.


----------



## lrf (Apr 14, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> I think for reserving at a home resort, Grande Vista has a more realistic resort calendar and it would be easier to book a prime week than it would be over at Lakeshore Reserve. Newport Coast is a prime example of how an expanded season can frustrate owners.



I guess  that's why they came up with premier Platinum for LR to focus on peak weeks


----------



## lrf (Apr 14, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> You will be offered the opportunity to go on a timeshare tour, in exchange you will get some kind of free gift. Just tell them you are not interested and you won't be asked again.



i was at your ROFR site. The passed means Marriott chose not to prevent the sale and repurchase the TS from the seller?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 15, 2010)

lrf said:


> i was at your ROFR site. The passed means Marriott chose not to prevent the sale and repurchase the TS from the seller?



That is correct.


----------



## lrf (Apr 15, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> That is correct.



Thanks. I am really torn between the LR Premier Plat and the GV Plat. Based on your responses, it seems GV offers the best all around 
LO trade at LR=120K pts
LO trade at GV=110K 

based on your comments, trading power should be about equal

with the resales, the MVC perks don't apply right? or do they? assuming marriott allows the resale


----------



## LittleMiss (Dec 26, 2010)

I know it has been several months since I started this thread, but just wanted to give a brief review of our experiene at GV. This was my first experience staying in a timeshare (which we used from my inlaws) and I must say that I was pleasantly surprised. During the same week that we vacationed, I had relatives at Harbour Lake and Cypress Harbour, which we of course checked out as well. 

I did call GV a few weeks prior to arrival to put in a request for certain bldgs. We did not get the bldgs we requested, however we did get bldgs that they said were owner building and had been updated. I don't believe the kitchen had granite, but we did have flat screen televisions, updated furniture, nice and comfy beds! I don't remember the building number, but we were probably half way between the main pools and the golf course. There was a nice size pool (less crowded) near the building, which we enjoyed when wanting to get away from the more crowded pools. I think it was a building in the 90's..maybe 96..sorry I can't recall! My kids really liked all the pools, but sometimes I just wanted to be away from the chaos and my kids didn't complain about going to the other less crowded pools at the resort. The main pool area is very large and there are activities going on and music playing all day long. Food and bar nearby for quick snacks.

Check in was easy and we were not bothered AT ALL to attend a timeshare presentation, which was just fine with me! We had a 2 bedroom lock-off. I thought the kitchen was a decent size, and the overall appeal of the condo was nice.  The main bathroom was very large with a very long double sink/counter and good lighting. There was also a nice seperate vanity area in the master bedroom, which was very nice when everyone was trying to get ready. 
The master and living room shared a balcony.
The 2nd bedroom had a seperate balcony. I was told that the bldgs with the 2 bedroom lock-off units all had 2 balconies. The second bedroom also had a Mini kitchenette area and another bathroom. This bathroom wasn't nearly as big as the master bath, but was plenty of room. 

At first I didn't think I wante a lock-off unit, but it ended up working out really well for our family. The kitchen at Cypress Harbour was bigger, but I didn't like the 2nd bedroom was in the very front of the unit and the master in the back (also just one balcony). Since we took my mom with us, she really enjoyed her room at GV with her own balcony. She went with us to CH and I asked her which room she liked better and she said that both were very nice, but she preferred the layout at GV. CH is much smaller resort and I didn't think the pools or amenities compared to GV. Harbour Lake units seemed small to me, but if you have very young kids they will love the kids play area. GV has a kids play area too, but not as big as the one at HL. My husband and 3 kids all requested to stay at the GV again.

There is plenty to do at the resort to keep you busy all day if you want to just have a relaxing day away from the parks! Our experience was very good and we are returning in February.


----------



## Stu (Dec 29, 2010)

You really should have written a TUG Review so everyone could see it whenever they look up MGV.


----------

